

Fifty Shades Generator - nacker
http://www.fiftyshadesgenerator.com/
The Fifty Shades Generator is "a breakthrough in erotic fiction" !
======
nacker
A supremely useful text generation tool ;)

The Fifty Shades Generator is a breakthrough in erotic fiction. At the click
of a button, it generates world-class literature based on a pre-defined
vocabulary.

Traditionally, print and web designers had to make use of placeholder text
known as Lorem Ipsum. It consists of meaningless Latin, though recently there
have been great developments in the field such as Bacon Ipsum, Hipster Ipsum
and Samuel L Ipsum. Now, creatives can excite clients in more ways than one
with Fifty Shades of Grey-inspired filler text.

